# Driver support for Sun Quad gigabit cards?



## master-richie (Mar 24, 2015)

Just received a Sun Quad port gigabit PCIe card for testing with my NAS setup (FreeBSD 9.3)
http://docs.oracle.com/cd/E19113-01/x8quad.giga.utp/820-0115-16/820-0115-16.pdf

The card is a ATLS1QGE (p/n 511-1422-01) and I thought it was an Intel pro1000 chipset which is compatible out of the gate via the em(4) drivers? However `dmesg | grep pci` shows the 4 Ethernet ports as "no driver attached"

Any ideas on how to proceed next? I'm not experienced enough with drivers in FreeBSD to know what to do next and am hoping you guys can point me in the right direction.

FYI, this card does have Windows drivers so I can't imagine FreeBSD doesn't have any!

Thanks! ~Rich


----------



## Terry_Kennedy (Mar 24, 2015)

master-richie said:


> The card is a ATLS1QGE (p/n 511-1422-01) and I thought it was an Intel pro1000 chipset which is compatible out of the gate via the em(4) drivers? However `dmesg | grep pci` shows the 4 Ethernet ports as "no driver attached"
> 
> Any ideas on how to proceed next? I'm not experienced enough with drivers in FreeBSD to know what to do next and am hoping you guys can point me in the right direction.


Do a `# pciconf -lv` and look for "class = network" . Post the "card=" and "chip=" lines from your network devices - that will identify them. An Intel chipset should say "chip=xxxx8086" (where xxxx could be anything).


> FYI, this card does have Windows drivers so I can't imagine FreeBSD doesn't have any!


Worst case, you can always use ndisgen(8) to convert a Windows driver for use under FreeBSD.


----------



## master-richie (Mar 26, 2015)

Terry_Kennedy said:


> Do a `# pciconf -lv` and look for "class = network" . Post the "card=" and "chip=" lines from your network devices - that will identify them. An Intel chipset should say "chip=xxxx8086" (where xxxx could be anything).
> 
> Worst case, you can always use ndisgen(8) to convert a Windows driver for use under FreeBSD.



Already did that... is a Sun chipset - will post the specific info tomorrow when I'm back on my workstation. Thanks!

BTW, already ordered off the 'bay two new quad port Intel cards - Sun part #'s but defintely Intel (logo is silkscreened on the pcb).


----------



## master-richie (Mar 26, 2015)

Terry_Kennedy said:


> Do a `# pciconf -lv` and look for "class = network" . Post the "card=" and "chip=" lines from your network devices - that will identify them. An Intel chipset should say "chip=xxxx8086" (where xxxx could be anything).
> 
> Worst case, you can always use ndisgen(8) to convert a Windows driver for use under FreeBSD.





```
none1@pci0:2:0:0:  class=0x020000 card=0x0000108e chip=0xabcd108e rev=0x01 hdr=0x00
  vendor  = 'Oracle Corporation'
  device  = 'Multithreaded 10-Gigabit Ethernet Network Controller'
  class  = network
  subclass  = ethernet
none2@pci0:2:0:1:  class=0x020000 card=0x0000108e chip=0xabcd108e rev=0x01 hdr=0x00
  vendor  = 'Oracle Corporation'
  device  = 'Multithreaded 10-Gigabit Ethernet Network Controller'
  class  = network
  subclass  = ethernet
none3@pci0:2:0:2:  class=0x020000 card=0x0000108e chip=0xabcd108e rev=0x01 hdr=0x00
  vendor  = 'Oracle Corporation'
  device  = 'Multithreaded 10-Gigabit Ethernet Network Controller'
  class  = network
  subclass  = ethernet
none4@pci0:2:0:3:  class=0x020000 card=0x0000108e chip=0xabcd108e rev=0x01 hdr=0x00
  vendor  = 'Oracle Corporation'
  device  = 'Multithreaded 10-Gigabit Ethernet Network Controller'
  class  = network
  subclass  = ethernet
```


----------



## diizzy (Mar 28, 2015)

This card uses the nxge driver on Solaris, FreeBSD does also have an nxge(4) driver however it doesn't seem to support this card and hasn't been touched for quite some time...
https://www.freebsd.org/cgi/man.cgi?query=nxge&sektion=4
https://svnweb.freebsd.org/base/head/sys/dev/nxge/
//Danne


----------



## master-richie (Mar 28, 2015)

Just an update for anyone who cares... replaced this card with a Sun branded Intel quad gigabit NIC (part#: 375-3481-01), em(4) driver loaded automagically and was (super easily) successfully able to create the LACP lagg(4) on my Netgear that I been trying to do starting 3 NIC cards ago!!! lol


----------



## diizzy (Mar 28, 2015)

Having a quick look at this there's a very easy way to tell if it's a nxge(4) card, if you can spot NEPTUNE JTAG at the top of the card it's a non-Intel based one. Might be helpful as not all sellers post the actual part number.
//Danne


----------

